# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Tassa vidimazione libri sociali

## RAGGG.

SALVE
il versamento della tassa per la vidimaz. dei libri sociali  per lanno di inizio attività occorre farlo sul conto corrente 6007?
dovendo fare un eventuale ravvedimento??come bisogna procedere??
il problema è questo: per una srl il notaio ha provveduto a prendere partita iva in camera di commercio...e con ritardo il cliente mi ha informato dell'esistenza, per cui ora dovrei  provvedere alla vidimazione dei libri sociali...
Grazie mille in anticipo

----------


## Aggiornamenti

La sanzione va versata sul modello F23 indicando il Codice Tributo 678T.

----------


## RAGGG.

e per gli interessi??

----------


## shukran

Il ravvedimento della tassa annuale &#232; atipico in quanto richiede di fatto la compilazione di due distinti modelli di versamento. *Nello specifico la tassa dovuta, maggiorata dei relativi interessi*, va versata:
- con mod. F24 telematico – sezione “Erario”;
- codice tributo “7085”. 
Il versamento della sanzione ridotta va invece effettuato con mod. F23, indicando:
- nel campo 6, il codice ufficio “RCC”;
- nel campo 9, la causale “SZ”;
- nel campo 11, il codice tributo “678T”. 
Buon Natale

----------


## RAGGG.

GRAZIE MILLE  
ricambio con affetto gli auguri di buon natale.......

----------

